# Looking for meetup groups in Rochester New York



## #keke (Feb 7, 2017)

New to any support group, but not new to IBS-D. I have been living with this since the age of 16 and I am now 57 years old... I've lost a marriage over this conditions sad to say. My spouse found someone who was able to be spontaneous and active at the drop of the hat. As we all know with this condition that's not how we roll. Lucky to say, I have found my new " soulmate " and he's much more tolerant, and sensitive to my issues. He lost his wife to breast cancer. IBS-D didn't look like that hard of a challenge for him to deal with, but as we all know it is life altering . I'm mainly looking for a meetup group, if there is any sort of one in the Rochester New York area.


----------



## Kelso17 (Jun 25, 2018)

I am also near Rochester. Have you found any local meetings?


----------



## myirritablebowel (Nov 27, 2019)

Also in Rochacha. Maybe we can meet and share some probiotics!


----------

